# Relocating Pigeons - saving from exterminator



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello all!

Glad to have found this forum.

A 95% enclosed - light up sign for a business in my building - 15 feet long - that houses various life stages of pigeons (hatchlings, fledglings, and adults), will be gassed out and fully sealed this sunday, and I would like to make a temporay or semi-permanent home for them before this occurs.

This is happenning due to the unbeleivable smell, as the birds have been in there for numerous years, and it has only come to light now to what the smell is.

This is very time sensitive, and I would love to get some any insight on the best way to execute - or if I should even execute this plan.

Thank you!
Bryan

[email protected]


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good thought, Bryan.

Do you have the means to get the birds, or at least the young ones, out from where they currently are?

Do you yourself have accommodation for them?


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi John!

Well I have the greatest intentions on removing the young ones, and whoever else agrees to come along (I'm guessing the mothers?) and putting them into some sort of temporary or semi-permanent cage system on the roof of the building for the day the exterminator is there,
and then come Sunday when the job is done and their former home is sealed up, I can open up the cage system, so they can choose to stay or find other shelter one the younglings can fly....

Now my issue is hot to execute this, OR if there is a much better way to execute it.

I guess what I'm asking is...

What sort of cage system should I build? Like with Chicken Pen Wire and a wood frame?
What should I do about handling them? Gloves? Bucket?
Or could I make something temporary out of a big storage bin?
Or am I taking on a project where I am stuck with raising many birds on my own?


I am very new to this, but am a strong animal lover! Just want to help the little guys.

Thank you!


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh! I am also located in Calgary, Alberta Canada


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Bryan,
Thank you for your consideration regarding these precious creatures. I think it's very noble of you to create a safe new home for them while still continuing with your business.

I think if you could make a loft-like feature in the nearby area, and relocate the birds there, it would be helpful. I hope the Loft Experts will come in shortly to give you an idea how it works. 

Please update us on your progress, and with pictures!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Bryan, 

please keep checking this thread....it is better to have an ongoing conversation here as opposed to individual people e-mailing you.

here's are some very quick example of a decent Pigeon enclosure which can be built with 2x4's, plywood, and chicken wire or wire mesh (the latter is preferred, but given your time limitations, chicken wire will do in a pinch):

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...29CBD4DA68C5F12E69DB29480477&selectedIndex=48

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...D946ABB61E17B3807F8093ED8A83&selectedIndex=22

At this point, consider that Pigeons can live in pretty much anything for a few days, don't get too picky, as you do not have time; just leave them air and food and water and a secure door on the loft which will keep them inside.

But heck ~ *on second thought just go to a pet shop and buy a bunch of these*, try to keep dimensions around 24" long or longer, 15" wide or wider, 15" tall or taller. Line with newspaper and put a brick in each one, lock doors shut with a wire twist. *You have less than 24 hours....this may be a quicker alternative:*

http://www.petworldshop.com/pictures/large-guinea-pig-cage.jpg


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, so next: will you be able to actually catch both adults and the babies ? Will you be able to figure which adults belong to which babies ? If not, that is OK, still proceed with the rescue....

Is there only one way IN to the sign, so you can corner the Pigeons ? If there are multiple ways in and out, you would need to block off the escape routes and try to access from one direction (or have someone or a net or box covering an escape route so some birds fly into the net/box).

What may end up happening is that you get a bunch of babies and the Parents fly off. If so, that is OK...you will still have managed to save all of 'em. But it will be difficult to keep the families together (although this can be mostly figured out, and possible reunions accomplished quickly, with a few subsequent schemes).

But first things first, just try to save, secure, and house the Pigeons.

Thanks for caring. Keep us posted.


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow Everybody! Thank you so much!

Sorry for the late reply, just took a sleep.
But am back on it!!

I'm thinking the pet store cage is a great idea for now,
And it could at least hold them for the day while the exterminator is there,
And then I could build a loft on the roof for them if it looks like we need it.

I'm going to open up the sign today to see where I'm at
With how many babies / mothers there are!

I'll get back to you, as I'll be doing the job later today.

I will have a couple friends helping me, so the two of them can block off 
The escape routes while I place them in the temp cage.

I'll be back soon as I take another look on what we're dealing with!
Should be at most a couple hrs!


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Bought some wild seed and a temporary bird cage,
Also got a number for the local wildlife crew that apparently
Take pigeons, I'll try them as well


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

So my friend and I opened up the sign to find TWO pairs of two eggs, and TWO pairs of two babies. (4 eggs, 2 older babies, 2 very young babies)

There were very easy to move.

Then we tried to capture the mother, but she got away and flew off.

We set the eggs and babies the best we could in fake nests inside the cage, under a sweater and some new paper.

Took the cage to the roof, covered it in a box, taped garbage bags over it, secured it with tape and wedged it inbetween two metal objects, protecting it from strong wind and sun, left the door open, and put some wild seed and water in front, as well as some wild seed around the cage to help the mother or other pigeons find her.

Now... What do I do?
I have a number for local wildlife, and apparently they take pigeons.
Should I just pass them off to them?


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You did a good job...but I would actually NOT leave the door open. A hawk or other predator could find the babies.

You have done great, BTW.

When nests get moved, parents tend to freak out and not return to a relocated nest unless it is maybe within 20 feet or so of the old location. So, I think the Parents ain't comin' back.

So....you have 2 choices (make the decision quickly, because the younger babies are probably still being sat, meaning they need warmth, like 80 degrees F/23degrees F ambient):

1) raise the babies yourself then release 'em properly when the time comes. This would take about 6 weeks and there is a particular acclimation/release method you need to use. This also means you need a quick lesson on how to hand-feed baby pigeons....which people have learned on this Forum countless times...It is time-consuming, but also quite an experience.

Or....

2) Call the Wildlife place if you can verify they will indeed care for the babies, raise and release 'em.... and not just intake them and kill them (most wildlife rescue places have no qualms about doing that as they consider Pigeons to be non-native/invasive).

As for the eggs...quite honestly......chuck 'em. An egg takes 18 days to hatch. If there is no sign the egglings are trying to crack out of the eggs now, quite seriously....just dispose of them. 

The Parents, as I said, will NOT be coming back to sit them any longer...and you don't really wanna deal with trying to raise Pigeon babies from eggs.

It was gonna be impossible to keep all the families together, really...or very, very hard if you could not corner and catch some of the adults (which is hella tricky even for a seasoned Pigeon Person). So you did real well...saved 4 lives !


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RtK-mAV9bs

The little guys huddling up to one of the older babies,
eggs are exposed, but in small nests that I grabbed up when I removed them from the sign they were living in.

This video in particular doesn't show it, but the older baby, and the younger baby on the right pecked at eachother once or twice while I was checking up on them.
The tiny one on the right doesn;t even have open eyes yet.

I looked around the building from the rooftop to find some pigeons flying around, but a good 50 feet away, no sign of the mother.


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Jaye said:


> You did a good job...but I would actually NOT leave the door open. A hawk or other predator could find the babies.
> 
> You have done great, BTW.
> 
> ...


Alright, so I'm going to go pick up my girlfriend to help me get the cage back inside, to keep them safe from outside elements, plus it's very warm inside my studio.

Then I'll call the wildlife place to see what they would be doing.
And if it means we need to raise these little guys for the next 6 weeks, so be it.
My girlfriend has great experience with birds.

I also just closed the door to the cage as I just saw some crows flying around

About the eggs...
There is another cubby hole within reach with a mother inside of it, and I've seen broken eggs underneath meaning there have been some families raised there...

Is it worth a shot putting all 4 eggs inside of there? Since there is already a pigeon living in there?
Would she claim them?

Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A single pair would not be able to raise all those babies. Better to just discard the eggs . Sad though.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Is the second cubby area safe from the exterminator ?


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Yup!
The secondary cubby hole is free from the exterminator.

So I just put in the four eggs into the cuby hole, where it is heated and cooled naturally by the intake and outtake, and there are a couple babies in there as we speak, for the small small percentage of a chance that the mother may want to adopt them?

So now that we have the four babies back inside, they are in the room with a lot of sunlight, and we put 3 or 4 hand warmers wrapped in paper towel beside them. They are all huddled together,

Now how do I feed them?
Do they need to be fed very, very often?


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

I am off to feed them, found some resources,
please email me at [email protected] so I can reply while on the go

ANy feeding ideas?
techniques? 
I have wild seed, can that be used if it is blended with water?
what do I sue to feed them?

Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mirwhiz said:


> Yup!
> The secondary cubby hole is free from the exterminator.
> 
> *So I just put in the four eggs into the cuby hole, where it is heated and cooled naturally by the intake and outtake, and there are a couple babies in there as we speak, for the small small percentage of a chance that the mother may want to adopt them?*
> ...


Leaving the 4 eggs with the Mother and 2 babies wasn't a good idea. She won't claim them, and she already has all that she can raise with the 2 she has. She won't sit on the eggs either. Better to just discard them as to upset the Mother with the 2 babies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They will need baby bird formula sold at pet stores.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hope this helps.
Hand Feeding Babies With Cut Off Syringe (Directions and Pictures)

http://urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Sorry Jay3
that link isn't working for me.
And all the pet stores are closed at this hour, opening tomorrow at 10 AM.

my gf has me out getting hight quality kitten formula, the wild bird seed I bought earlier to blend up into a paste, and some eggs as a backup pla for protein.

What do you all think of this plan until the morning?

As for the 4 extra eggs that I placed into the cubby, I just went in and took them out.

I can see the mother flying around right now, so everything should be back to normal


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are some videos. Don't know why the link doesn't work. I have it in a folder on my computer and it works there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1aPHzKZaQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3GPWhHeG4s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s5ZY3U2lKU&feature=related


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey Jay3!

Thanks so much! I've been trying to feed them this way, but they just aren't taking it.

Currently the 4 of them are huddled up together an trying to sleep.

How often should i attempt to be feeding them?

in the cutoff syringe, I have human baby food (corn, rice and water)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I first raised 6 babies with an eye dropper. I put it in their beak and way to the back of their throat, over the back of the tongue. Then let them close their beak and swallow. 
They should be kept very warm or they can't digest the food. And you have to be careful not to aspirate them by sending the food down the wrong pipe.
The younger ones will need formula that is a bit thinner.

With the syringe, are you putting their beak in the hole cut in the bandage or whatever you are using on the end of the syringe? Is it that they just do nothing when you do that?


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been using a cut off syringe,
But I have just had it open - and it makes quite
A bit of a mess on the birds (using blended peas and baby food)
Maybe cover it with a little ballon and cut a hole 
In it?

For the small little guys - it's the same food mix
Just thinner with more water.
To feed these little little ones - using an eye dropper
and just putting it to the tip of their beaks
while they open and close slightly - it leaks in.
I'll admit I'm very scared of putting the food down the wrong
Hole, will the system
I'm doing work? 
And also, I should be feeding them until
Their Troff (sp) looks pudgy ?

They showed a lot more excitement today!
And the smaller ones' eyes are open!

The bigger ones are feathering.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mirwhiz said:


> I've been using a cut off syringe,
> But I have just had it open - and it makes quite
> A bit of a mess on the birds (using blended peas and baby food)
> Maybe cover it with a little ballon and cut a hole
> ...


..........................................................


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This link may help you out with the babies.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Got the baby bird formula, using the syringe with a tightly ballon over the end, 
And a small hole cut in....
They LOVE IT!! 

Thicker for the bigger babes, thinner for the lil guys,
warmed up by leaving a canister of it in warm water,

The look bigger than yesterday!


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Should I build them a bigger cage?
As we will be having them for at least 6 weeks right?

What week do they normally want to stry flying?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may start flying at a month or just over, but they are not ready for release that young. A few months is more like it. You will fall in love with them by then. That's what happened to me, and all has changed since then. Funny.............same thing. 4 babies a couple of weeks old, although your 4 are a bit younger. And 2 tiny yellow babies that were only a couple of days old. LOL.
I'm so glad the balloon worked. What a difference in the feeding, huh?
Never heat the food in the microwave, as it causes hot pockets to form in the formula, and you can badly burn their crops. I always warm it, and keep it warm in a dish or pan, as you did, of very warm or hot water. You're doing great!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Well done Bryan!! Please do post of the cute little ones!

You've done such a good job! Thank you for being so receptive to advice. You have truly helped the birds!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I sent you an e-mail regarding Soft Release process....you can certainly use that flight cage you have available to you, that is a nice thing to have. They start actually being able to lift off at about 4-1/2 weeks old. They will be taking small hop-flights around then, awkwardly taking off and landing and such. They usually do not really start catching onto flying until around 5 to 5-1/2 weeks or so.


----------



## mirwhiz (Jul 27, 2013)

Made a larger indoor Coop style cage for them!
(especially as I may be saving 2 more soon! Details depending on a few outcomes)

More pics of the little guys soon Miss- Sassypants!,

Thanks so much for the help and encouragement so far everyone!


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

All I can say, if you have 6 to release at once, even 4, then that'd be a great scenario. And of course, older the better. But I'm sure Jaye told ya that,
Bless you for rescuing them. Update often with what color they get!


----------

